# Piraya & Cariba



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I was supposed to get my fish thursday night but due to the thunder storm the flight got cancelled and they had to sit there over night until friday morning. I was a little worried but the packaging of the fish was excellent and they all made it and were eating about an hour after being acclimated to the tank.

Few shots of the piraya about 10 minutes after introducing them to the tank.


















I had them divided from the piraya i was keeping solo just to see if there was any aggressive interaction. They all crowded around the divider and just sat there so i decided to finally give him some friends and lifted the divider and put them together.

Heres a few shots from this morning





































Enjoy!

Picking up some melafix today or tommorow to help with the fins otherwise they are perfect


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

very nice great color


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

philbert said:


> very nice great color


Thanks man the new guys gotta step it up a bit but the bigger piraya is a beaut...first time i was able to get a proper shot of him.. he was so camera shy before that I couldn't show him off.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Kooking good Trigga, so how many in total now?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Feefa said:


> Kooking good Trigga, so how many in total now?


5 Piraya The biggest one is the one you gave me, the others are the ones i got yesterday


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

they look great how much where did you get them


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

luckydemonz5 said:


> they look great how much where did you get them


close to 350 cad including frieght and i got them from below water a wholesaler out of montreal.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Congratz Trigga! They look amazing.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks bro


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

very nice. just wait till they settle and that coloration really comes in. i also have 5 only a little larger.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

clean ur glass is nasty

see my sig for comments

btw love them


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

primetime3wise said:


> clean ur glass is nasty
> 
> see my sig for comments
> 
> btw love them


Thanks man yeah i know. All that sh*t is inside. I ordered a magfloat off bigals today... it should be here like wednesday


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Trigga said:


> clean ur glass is nasty
> 
> see my sig for comments
> 
> btw love them


Thanks man yeah i know. All that sh*t is inside. I ordered a magfloat off bigals today... it should be here like wednesday
[/quote]

just felt like busting ur balls
ur my hero and i wish i had ur piraya's


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hahaha all good man

i think both sa and aquascape have piraya why dont you order some?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Trigga said:


> hahaha all good man
> 
> i think both sa and aquascape have piraya why dont you order some?


SOON"

cant wait.living with my parents right now with my 8 month preggo wife
we are signing the contract for our house this monday and will go nuts latest next summer with tanks
the 1.5 car girage is gonna be my fish room if i can talk her into it lol
house has 6 bedrooms 3 floors 2 kitchens and bathrooms so much room for me and my wife and baby lol

plus my ferrets/chincilla gets there own room lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Look forward to seeing some monster pirayas man that sounds like a big ass house


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Trigga said:


> Look forward to seeing some monster pirayas man that sounds like a big ass house


i was never a big pygo fan







reds did get me into the hobby though lol
i will have a pygo tank and upwards of 20 serra tanks and of course my food tanks aka convict/fancy guppy breeder tanks.i love feeding live with a healthy diet of shrimp and filets to

enough derailing

Love ur piraya's


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks again dude









word im not a big pygo fan either but piraya are unreaaal


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

congrats on the new p's. they look great


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Trigger lover said:


> congrats on the new p's. they look great


Thanks man


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Trigga said:


> very nice. just wait till they settle and that coloration really comes in. i also have 5 only a little larger.


thanks man. What size did you get em at? How fast are they growing for you?
[/quote]

i got mine at around 3" back in mid March. all 5 of mine are around 5" now. i think they seem to grow slightly slower than other pygos i have had, but i wouldn't be surprised if they were 6-7" by year's end.

gotta love piraya though, keep all or most of their coloration as they get larger







don't be surprised if you get both orange and yellow on there. i will post some updated pics of mine soon.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah piraya are the only pygos I will ever keep... I just love their colour and the fact that it never really fades.

I'd love to see some pics of your group.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

less typin more pic shooting and video's

gogogogogogogogogo


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I'll post more pics later tonight for sure bro


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Trigga said:


> Yeah piraya are the only pygos I will ever keep... I just love their colour and the fact that it never really fades.
> 
> I'd love to see some pics of your group.


i'll try to w/in a few days. i'm using black gravel so it's interesting to see the difference w/ yours.

unfortunately i have some cloudy water between treating their tank for 12 days with mela/pimafix, and slight ammonia buildup. i have all 5 in a 125g w/ 5 much larger caribe, all between 7-9" i would say, possibly even larger. i have an empty 40g breeder sitting next to their tank, so i might separate the smallest 3 or 4 piraya into that tank, so i can lessen the bioload. even with heavy overfiltration all 10 pygos make a huge mess, as we all know, p's are sloppy pigs. i had to though, treat the 5 caribe, as i just acquired all 5 and one was really torn up, and 2 others only mildly so. i will have to post a picture of the smallest one that was torn up, he looks like a completely new fish, reborn. i have before pics of him and it's amazing to see the difference, piranhas always amaze me with their regenerative powers. OR, i could possibly keep all 10 together and lighten up the feedings to like 3-4x/week instead of every day.

they've behaved very well, so far, all 10 in my 125g. luckily the caribe don't really bother the piraya at all and only go after each other. since they are much smaller i think maybe they do not see them as much of a territorial threat.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I am planning on planting the tank and putting a planting substrate.. It'd be great to see how it looks with black gravel so I can decide what colour substrate I'm going to go with... Probably black Eco complete or flourite.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice pirayas trigga, and a good price for four with shipment


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Trigga said:


> I am planning on planting the tank and putting a planting substrate.. It'd be great to see how it looks with black gravel so I can decide what colour substrate I'm going to go with... Probably black Eco complete or flourite.


yeah i really like black substrate with some plants and a lighter background (grey in my case). it provides a nice contrast with their bellies. i would plant except i am heavily overstocked and a bare tank keeps the territorial behavior down. obviously you will go with more natural lighting, which i think is a good idea as well. i only like the dark blue or purple flourescent for dark fish, like a black diamond rhom, etc..

i plan to try and breed my caribe, though







w/in a few months. i will separate the piraya completely and then i may try real plants.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Knowing your luck you will probably end up breeding those caribe man good luck.

Yeah I'm going with a medium light setup and gonna try and carpet the ground so I can add a shrimp colony to deal with any small leftovers


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Trigga said:


> Knowing your luck you will probably end up breeding those caribe man good luck.
> 
> Yeah I'm going with a medium light setup and gonna try and carpet the ground so I can add a shrimp colony to deal with any small leftovers


thanks.

let me know how the shrimp colony works, i may try something like that down the road considering i have limited success with raphael cats for that purpose.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I have ghost shrimp in with my sanch right now and they ate all the snails and eat up any scraps that the sanch doesnt eat...

he picks off a few but they breed like rabbits under the plants.

Pygos might be different though.



Soul Assassin said:


> nice pirayas trigga, and a good price for four with shipment


just saw this SA..thanks man yeah it was a pretty good deal... worked out to cheaper than anything locally.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

primetime3wise said:


> Yeah piraya are the only pygos I will ever keep... I just love their colour and the fact that it never really fades.
> 
> I'd love to see some pics of your group.


i'll try to w/in a few days. i'm using black gravel so it's interesting to see the difference w/ yours.

unfortunately i have some cloudy water between treating their tank for 12 days with mela/pimafix, and slight ammonia buildup. i have all 5 in a 125g w/ 5 much larger caribe, all between 7-9" i would say, possibly even larger. i have an empty 40g breeder sitting next to their tank, so i might separate the smallest 3 or 4 piraya into that tank, so i can lessen the bioload. even with heavy overfiltration all 10 pygos make a huge mess, as we all know, p's are sloppy pigs. i had to though, treat the 5 caribe, as i just acquired all 5 and one was really torn up, and 2 others only mildly so. i will have to post a picture of the smallest one that was torn up, he looks like a completely new fish, reborn. i have before pics of him and it's amazing to see the difference, piranhas always amaze me with their regenerative powers. OR, i could possibly keep all 10 together and lighten up the feedings to like 3-4x/week instead of every day.

they've behaved very well, so far, all 10 in my 125g. luckily the caribe don't really bother the piraya at all and only go after each other. since they are much smaller i think maybe they do not see them as much of a territorial threat.
[/quote]

the little guy was my favorite. it really upset me when he would get torn up. i think of all four of those caribe the littlest and the biggest were my favorites i just loved their shape. i was wondering how they were coming along hoping you would post some pics soon. the mannie is lovin his new home eating nicely and being active.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

my fav is the little guy in my shoal too.. he always comes right up to the tank... he has both of the points on his tail fin nipped off.. he has an almost perfect square as a tailfin its pretty cool.

shouldnt last long though they are already starting to heal.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

philbert said:


> Yeah piraya are the only pygos I will ever keep... I just love their colour and the fact that it never really fades.
> 
> I'd love to see some pics of your group.


i'll try to w/in a few days. i'm using black gravel so it's interesting to see the difference w/ yours.

unfortunately i have some cloudy water between treating their tank for 12 days with mela/pimafix, and slight ammonia buildup. i have all 5 in a 125g w/ 5 much larger caribe, all between 7-9" i would say, possibly even larger. i have an empty 40g breeder sitting next to their tank, so i might separate the smallest 3 or 4 piraya into that tank, so i can lessen the bioload. even with heavy overfiltration all 10 pygos make a huge mess, as we all know, p's are sloppy pigs. i had to though, treat the 5 caribe, as i just acquired all 5 and one was really torn up, and 2 others only mildly so. i will have to post a picture of the smallest one that was torn up, he looks like a completely new fish, reborn. i have before pics of him and it's amazing to see the difference, piranhas always amaze me with their regenerative powers. OR, i could possibly keep all 10 together and lighten up the feedings to like 3-4x/week instead of every day.

they've behaved very well, so far, all 10 in my 125g. luckily the caribe don't really bother the piraya at all and only go after each other. since they are much smaller i think maybe they do not see them as much of a territorial threat.
[/quote]

the little guy was my favorite. it really upset me when he would get torn up. i think of all four of those caribe the littlest and the biggest were my favorites i just loved their shape. i was wondering how they were coming along hoping you would post some pics soon. the mannie is lovin his new home eating nicely and being active.
[/quote]

they are all doing really well. i will post updated pics of them all w/in a few days. the little guy, like i said, looks reborn, he is almost completely healed up from having almost no tail, dorsal, and anal fins, and some fairly serious wounds to the body. i have before pics i will also post to show the dramatic change. what i like about him is his lower teeth show up a little at all times, his lips don't cover them all.

i picked up another little guy recently and he is settling in nicely. he is near the top of the pecking order despite his size. he also eats first, always, as he gets all excited when i come near the tank at feeding time.

that's cool about the manny. he must really like the extra room because he would not move at all and hide all day when he was in my 40g breeder.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

yea i had separated them put the little guy in a divided tank by himself to heal up a few separate times and he always bounced back perfectly. actually solo he was highly agressive he would finger chase. the mannie does sit in the corner under the floating plants as a normal spot but he often swims around the tank a lot chasing and snapping at the bubbles from the powerhead. i think he has just gotten more used to constantly seeing people since the tank is accross from my couch so he is constantly seeing people.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome piraya Trigga!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks man


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

lovely little guys


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Appreciated









They have fattened up quite a bit their ribs are no longer visable. Their colours are yet to pop but I guess that's because they are yet small. I will update this thread sometime later this week or early next week


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Trigga said:


> nice pirayas trigga, and a good price for four with shipment


just saw this SA..thanks man yeah it was a pretty good deal... worked out to cheaper than anything locally.
[/quote]

Hey Trigga , I hope the sanchezi is settling in For you nicely now , have any update shots on him ?
Fucken sweet shoal man , I wish i was able to see them all , but that 1 i saw was a Beauty.

Great Pickup.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i still dont see any new pics









Slacking


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Probably tommorow or day after man

/might even be tonight if i have nothing to do and decide to do a water change



CrazeeJon said:


> nice pirayas trigga, and a good price for four with shipment


just saw this SA..thanks man yeah it was a pretty good deal... worked out to cheaper than anything locally.
[/quote]

Hey Trigga , I hope the sanchezi is settling in For you nicely now , have any update shots on him ?
Fucken sweet shoal man , I wish i was able to see them all , but that 1 i saw was a Beauty.

Great Pickup.
[/quote]
Thanks man yeah the sanch is still looking great.. eating like a champ.. he just gets spooked when i first walk up to his tank. Ill post some updated shots of all my fish really soon.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

They look great Trigga!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool fish man. How long would you say it will take them to reach 11-12'' size? More or less than 2 years?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

shiver905 said:


> Cool fish man. How long would you say it will take them to reach 11-12'' size? More or less than 2 years?


I would think way more than two years man


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

ohhh...preeeety.
Thats what I would get if I were to go Pygo...I would have to give up my mac though.


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

are they skittish at all


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

They are pygos so they are a little apprehensive when I come up to the tank at first but after that they chill out. They don't run around all over the tank like previous pygos I have owned so they are good that way.

I will post new pics shortly I'm about to do a waterchange.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

wish i still had my piraya's 
yours look great.
hopefully you have a 180+ tank ready cause you will need it. i had my 4 in a 240 within 6 months.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah I will have a 150+ for em soon. Thanks man

haven't seen u online in a while post some pics of ur collection


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i only have the manny still... he is finally past 7"
looking into getting something soon but i don't have the time, right now.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

sh*t Adam I haven't seen you on here in a while, how's everything? Listen if you ever decide to sell or trade that manny let me know.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Been about a month since i got them and now looking back at the first page there is a huge different on how these guys look. They've all put on at least half an inch in length, thickened up quiet nicely no more ribcage showing and they are not skittish at all... their tank is actually right next to my computer and when im on it they come on to that side and just grill me down.

They have been fighting quite a bit lately so i moved the rocks out of the middle of the tank since i think that was the source of a lot of fighting and added a lot of plants ( few crypts, some javafern, hygrophilia, and anubias) and gave them a lot more open space which will hopefully cut down on the aggression.

The funny thing is that the 2nd smallest one is the one with the perfect fins (not a single bit out of place) and he is the one that goes around fin biting everyone else... as soon as everyones fins starts to look perfect he comes along and nips em. I have added boyd vita-chem to their diet and their water since it does help with fin regeneration and i have seen a major improvement in their colour since i have been feeding them nls.

Enjoy.


























.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Howdy trigga









Really like your piraya, they look so good, gotta love 'em!!!.

I might have missed it but what's the size of their current setup?.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

They're lookin good trigga, keep doin what your doin


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

fantastic looking shaol Trigga







keep up the good work


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Armand_caribe said:


> fantastic looking shaol Trigga
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

looks good trig... where's the full tank shot so i can check out the plants?


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

very nice. great color on them Ps


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Check out the vid I did a pan of the whole tank..

I'll be taking some more pics tonight cause I just got a couple caribe I'll take some plant shots just for you bud



philbert said:


> very nice. great color on them Ps


Thanks dude


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

THey Still are looking sharp along with ur tank. Good work.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the_w8 said:


> THey Still are looking sharp along with ur tank. Good work.


Thanks for the complimen dude


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Can't wait to see how my lil guy turns out. I wish I woulda went with 3 piraya, but those cats aren't cheap


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

they look really good. i have a similar thing going on with 4 in only a 40g breeder, but it is large enough of them until i get a 75g or larger. they went from about 3" in march to where they are a little over 5" each, largest closer to 6". it's really slowed down.

unfortunately i played a risky game of having them in my 125g with 5 larger caribe, and lost one quickly. they might start to put some nice size in them again since they actually get to eat some food that the caribe would mostly hoard.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

primetime3wise said:


> Can't wait to see how my lil guy turns out. I wish I woulda went with 3 piraya, but those cats aren't cheap


Look forward to some pics!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i'm actually not surprised your caribe hit the food first. my 5 caribe are the only pygos that i have ever had that eat right in front of me and hit the food as soon as it hits the water. they come right up to the top of the tank at feeding time. my piraya take much longer, but eventually get at it. not a problem now as they are separated. also, after the caribe have had theirs you could just wait a bit for the piraya to take some.

good call getting smaller caribe, being generally more aggressive it's good the piraya are larger. you have them at a nice size to cohab too. i was really pushing it putting 5" piraya in with 8-9" caribe.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks man they are always the fattest after feedings. i hope they keep their colouration as they grow.

heres some pics of the cariba and the piraya


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Love it man, top notch pygo shoal. I hope your big tank gets in soon though.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

the shoal is lookin good



primetime3wise said:


> i'm actually not surprised your caribe hit the food first. my 5 caribe are the only pygos that i have ever had that eat right in front of me and hit the food as soon as it hits the water. they come right up to the top of the tank at feeding time. my piraya take much longer, but eventually get at it. not a problem now as they are separated. also, after the caribe have had theirs you could just wait a bit for the piraya to take some.
> 
> good call getting smaller caribe, being generally more aggressive it's good the piraya are larger. you have them at a nice size to cohab too. i was really pushing it putting 5" piraya in with 8-9" caribe.


hey kev, let me know when you are ready to sell the piraya. haha jk. wait..no really let me know. those caribe have been like that for a long time. almost makes you nervous to feed them the way they act at the surface almost like they want to jump out.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> Love it man, top notch pygo shoal. I hope your big tank gets in soon though.


Agreed, you should def be setting up a bigger tank asap


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

loooks good


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Feefa said:


> Love it man, top notch pygo shoal. I hope your big tank gets in soon though.


Agreed, you should def be setting up a bigger tank asap
[/quote]
Still not time they hardly use the whole tank... I will probably move them just after Christmas.. I have plently of filtration and may add a cannister soon if it gets harder to control the water params.
I know you all mean well but I know what i'm doing guys.. I watch my water and make sure it is pristine


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet looking shoal you have there Trigga, those caribes really look good with your pirayas.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks dude yeah they create an awesome contrast.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

looking great.......they look amazimg together!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

philbert said:


> i'm actually not surprised your caribe hit the food first. my 5 caribe are the only pygos that i have ever had that eat right in front of me and hit the food as soon as it hits the water. they come right up to the top of the tank at feeding time. my piraya take much longer, but eventually get at it. not a problem now as they are separated. also, after the caribe have had theirs you could just wait a bit for the piraya to take some.
> 
> good call getting smaller caribe, being generally more aggressive it's good the piraya are larger. you have them at a nice size to cohab too. i was really pushing it putting 5" piraya in with 8-9" caribe.


hey kev, let me know when you are ready to sell the piraya. haha jk. wait..no really let me know. those caribe have been like that for a long time. almost makes you nervous to feed them the way they act at the surface almost like they want to jump out.
[/quote]

kinda sucks in that piraya are the best looking but caribe have the best personalities, again, generally speaking.

it makes feeding time very enjoyable and actually, interesting. even my macs would not eat in front of me.

oh, also, sometimes the 5th, new one finger chases, it's fairly amusing









looking possibly for a 6th larger caribe before i try breeding...i may have to do a "snatch and run" at that Pets Plus







:laugh:


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

**sorry for the derail, trigga this is your thread and i wanted to say again you shoal looks really good, great color on all of them. you should have a good chance of keeping them together since you are starting from so young.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks and dont worry man i dont mind it.

For you guys who think my water will get thrown off whack without a bigger tank... here are my water readings

pH 7.6 (High but i think thats just my water.. im not gonna mess with it)
Ammonia 0
Nitrate 10 (30 ppm less than a week ago... thats what plants can do for you lol)
Nitrite 0

I am probably going to add a wild red (probably next week) and a tern(if they become available before i have to upgrade). They are alot more active and less shy since i added the two caribe... i cant wait to see 2 more fish in there.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

you should be fine for a bit, though as you know they will put on size fast. my x4 5" piraya are doing well in only my 40g breeder.

your gonna have a really sweet shoal of all 4 species (3 really). should be interesting to see who takes over as they grow, i bet the caribe, then tern.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yup the piraya are mire aggressive towards each other but are never first to hit the food it's always the caribe first then then piraya start feeding... I really hope I can find a tern to add to the group cause I haven't seen any small ones in ages

checked out the reds at big als... Wild reds about the size of my piraya.. 24.99 probably scoop 1 up next week


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

if you can, scoop one up sooner than later. better to add more before they really start to acclimate.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah if I come across one it's mine..


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I got a few reds, 
Since im picking up a few caribs from plum.

I can sell you 1 or 2.
I dont know what size you'd want but there not large .

3-4" I suppose.
--------

I demand a feeding Video!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

It's fine I can just buy some from the lfs near me they've got a bunch of wild ones that are like exactly the size of my piraya

Feeding vid very soon man


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I would suggest you DONT add reds into ur tank, Terns are ok, but adding reds may give your entire group a negative outcome....in terms of skittishness.
Terns are pigs! prepare to empty the fridge!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> I would suggest you DONT add reds into ur tank, Terns are ok, but adding reds may give your entire group a negative outcome....in terms of skittishness.
> Terns are pigs! prepare to empty the fridge!


Thanks I'll have to think about it now.. If they are some whimpy reds i won't buy em.. And if I do go with it I would get the most dominant one in the tank.. I dunno.. I wish there were some terns avail I'd just get two of those


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

^ u cant go wrong with 2 more caribe instead


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I wish I had that SHOAL very nice


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> I wish I had that SHOAL very nice


Thanks dude


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Your shoal is looking badass Trigga. very nice


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Trigger lover said:


> Your shoal is looking badass Trigga. very nice


Thanks bro


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

lookin good man... its crazy how fast they grow


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> lookin good man... its crazy how fast they grow


I know dude I had to look at pics I took when I first got em to take in how much bulk they've put on, I am really looking forward to watching them grow and hopefully breed my piraya this coming summer.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

man they are looking good, Those long leaf plants you have are the same ones I have in my tanks I just dont know what they are.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

The light green ones? They are hygrophilia Ceylon and the sh*t grows like a damn weed


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I like your tank Trigga and the fish look good also but its def time to upgrade brotha.

I'll sell you my 150 and youll be set


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i like the looks of your tank. well done trigga


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Feefa said:


> i like the looks of your tank. well done trigga


thanks dude it's still got some growing to do to really pull the look off.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Full Tank Shot ( Starting to grow in, Hygrophilia got caught in filter thats why its crooked







)









Couple Close-ups

































Random shot.. wanted one of the crypts by themselves cause they look so cool but the p's just had to get in it


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

looking good, trigga!!...Incredible shoal...I bet those piraya run that tank!...







I hope you can sustain it and hopefully, no more casualties!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, nice shoal you're keeping Trig


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

I so cant wait to get back 2 the UK and get my shoal back up and running!!!! Got my plans already!!!!





































Ur tank is quality bud!! keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good looking tank and layout man.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks guys i will be keeping these guys around for a while so look forward to more pics and vids..

a few days ago i took this vid of two of them fighting.. i tried to upload it but pfury was acting up and wouldnt let me post so here it is now enjoy.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow awesome video Trigga thanks for sharing! Im always looking for updates on this thread- being that I got my piraya roughly the same time as you. Are you still using the VitaChem?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great vid Trigga, are you looking for a bigger tank yet :laugh:


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

definitely some tension going on there.

may find one floating soon..

nice setup man..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Probably gonna build a stand and buy something on boxing day

Thanks but since the first casualty I have upped the feeding and lowered the temp.. Also I am gonna breed cons so of the want live flesh they can eat them.. A tank upgrade is definetly becoming urgent I am gonna start building the stand probably next week


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

beautiful shoal man


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

lovely and healty fishes. Personally i do not agree on mixing piraya and caribe due to the different way of feeding. Cariba are really Voracious while piraya prefer to eat calmly,except when they are really hungry... Probably the reason is that in Venezuela, during the hot season, food it's really hard to find...more then in other reagion...

But it's a personal opinion...anyway, u got there great fishes








Tommy


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice shoal


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

thats a nice shoal trigga


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Cool fish man. How long would you say it will take them to reach 11-12'' size? More or less than 2 years?


I would think way more than two years man
[/quote]
Mine did it in less than 1-1/2 years 12" and fatt feed good diet change water . Feed every day twice when that little .


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks for the update trigga, the shoal is looking splendid :nod:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

mtuttle02 said:


> Wow awesome video Trigga thanks for sharing! Im always looking for updates on this thread- being that I got my piraya roughly the same time as you. Are you still using the VitaChem?


Sorry just saw this yeah im still using vita Chem but not in the food anymore since they eat alot of pellets now I just add it to the water

Thanks for the love guys


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

How's their growth rate Trigg?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I would say about an inch a month give or take a few cms


----------

